# Confusing emlab genetics p-test results



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok I finally got my p-test but I'm confused about my results. At 10 minuets it was a nice shade of dark blue green ( forgot to get a picture ) at 15 it had lightened up a lot & by 20 it was yellow with a layer of blue ? Does that mean she's not bred or are these like human test & have to be checked in a certain amount of time ?


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I think it means parts are settling out (becoming un-mixed). Go with the 10-minute results. And if you invert it a few times again to remix, it will probably go back to blue-green. I kept my my positive tests sitting on a shelf in the barn for a few days, and eventually they did go back to yellow, but what it is at 10 minutes is what matters. 

Also, if you do these tests again, I think you are supposed to fill them to the 1.5 line, since there is already .5 of the test solution in the bottle. But I could be wrong about that. I think you would the same result either way. If you got a positive, I would go with that.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks sent a message to emlab & their response was it's positive to . Yay  I'm thinking mine may have been because of the cold it's a little chilly out today & it took me a while to get it back up in the house had a second one come out weird going to try retesting in the morning.
For anyone else that might have this issue this is their response . The blue-green color after 10 minutes is positive for pregnancy. If it is an early pregnancy, the blue color can start to fade just like you observed, leaving a bluish band at the top. The later the term, the color will be darker blue and will persist longer. The other fact that can influence the rate of color change is the temperature. Be sure to run the test at room temperature and that the urine is also at room temperature.


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

I am waiting for my tests to come in the mail... Can I ask how far along i8s your doe/s?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Unknown on the one she was a bottle baby with the buck & has lived with him her entire life & the second is between 40-70 days


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## gretaflo (Apr 28, 2017)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Ok I finally got my p-test but I'm confused about my results. At 10 minuets it was a nice shade of dark blue green ( forgot to get a picture ) at 15 it had lightened up a lot & by 20 it was yellow with a layer of blue ? Does that mean she's not bred or are these like human test & have to be checked in a certain amount of time ?


I just ordered my tests. I am wondering how you actually obtained a the urine?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

gretaflo said:


> I just ordered my tests. I am wondering how you actually obtained a the urine?


I taped a cup on a stick.Easiest time is when they first get up from laying down. I don't find the test reliable had several doe's come up negative that then kidded and several positives didnt.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

gretaflo said:


> I just ordered my tests. I am wondering how you actually obtained a the urine?


I followed my doe with a cup and when she squatted just stuck it under her real quick. You have to do pull the urine with a needle and insert it into the test that way.

I've used them on my one doe. I I've had 2 positives earlier on. This last one I was questioning based on some of her activity. It stayed blue and a couple minutes after 10 minutes (I looked at 7 and then 13 minutes) it was turning yellow. They will eventually turn yellow but you need to look at 10 minutes and that is your answer. It was a cold day and I was waiting for another doe to pee so the urine wasn't as warm this last time. I'm about to try this particular doe one more time and see what happens.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I've not found them to be reliable. I've have a few that read negative, and the does were definitely pregnant - kidded 2 and more each. I'd go for a blood test instead.


----------



## MizTam (Feb 18, 2017)

I found that they are not reliable if your doe is lactating. I had a doe last year come up negative on the p-test. I then started to see obvious signs of pregnancy, I emailed the company they told me she wasn't pregnant and the test was accurate and if she was pregnant I tested her too early. I tested between day 50 and 60, she had triplets when I expected her to kid. 
All the tests I have used on non lactating goats has been accurate.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Jubillee said:


> I followed my doe with a cup and when she squatted just stuck it under her real quick. You have to do pull the urine with a needle and insert it into the test that way.
> 
> I've used them on my one doe. I I've had 2 positives earlier on. This last one I was questioning based on some of her activity. It stayed blue and a couple minutes after 10 minutes (I looked at 7 and then 13 minutes) it was turning yellow. They will eventually turn yellow but you need to look at 10 minutes and that is your answer. It was a cold day and I was waiting for another doe to pee so the urine wasn't as warm this last time. I'm about to try this particular doe one more time and see what happens.


Where did you order the test kits from ? Oh yeah, I am with you ! God bless TEXAS


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

TexasGoatMan said:


> Where did you order the test kits from ? Oh yeah, I am with you ! God bless TEXAS


From here http://www.emlabgenetics.com/Pages/PTEST.aspx We were actually considering some property up in DeKalb but ended up in Woodville.

SO my experience with these is so-so. The first 3 tests I did on my doe were all positive. Various shades of blue. I did one a couple days ago and it was a teal green. She should be due March 3rd. However, we brought a new buck home a couple days ago and fr two days straight, she stood to be bred. *sigh* So I'm not sure if it's true or not. She is not in milk either. It did turn positive (darkest blue) on one of my other possibly bred does. The buck got her once and that was the only bit of interest (she was running from him) he had in her. I really give up on understanding goats LOL. I have one more test left but IDK how reliable they are.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MizTam said:


> I found that they are not reliable if your doe is lactating. I had a doe last year come up negative on the p-test. I then started to see obvious signs of pregnancy, I emailed the company they told me she wasn't pregnant and the test was accurate and if she was pregnant I tested her too early. I tested between day 50 and 60, she had triplets when I expected her to kid.
> All the tests I have used on non lactating goats has been accurate.


None of my doe's were lactating they were all ff so that wasn't the issue. Id rather spend a few more bucks & send in blood.


----------



## Goatgirl1919 (Jan 15, 2017)

hello I know this is an old post but anyone else searching about this I wanted to clear up any confusion. I was in the same boat, confused, and had no idea of my goats have been bread or not. But after doing a couple test and contacting the company directly with pictures they clarified for me. You read it at the exact 10-minute Mark. If before the 10-minute mark it turns to a yellow color, they are not bread, but if it's any shade of green or blue at the 10-minute Mark they are pregnant. The darker the green or blue the more pregnant they are. They said they have a 5% chance of false pregnancies. So they are fairly accurate. So far all mine have been correct. You can do the same test on the same day and still get somewhat of a different shade, but it will clearly be green or blue if they are pregnant. Hope this helps anyone searching!



bisonviewfarm said:


> Ok I finally got my p-test but I'm confused about my results. At 10 minuets it was a nice shade of dark blue green ( forgot to get a picture ) at 15 it had lightened up a lot & by 20 it was yellow with a layer of blue ? Does that mean she's not bred or are these like human test & have to be checked in a certain amount of time ?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

The company says these tests are very accurate, I have not used them myself but I've heard from plenty of breeders saying they weren't very reliable.

I use a the biopryn blood test myself and find it excellent


----------



## MizTam (Feb 18, 2017)

I contacted the company and asked them about the negative result with my goat, they told me the yellow result meant my doe was not pregnant.....jump ahead less than 3 months later she had triplets. So for some goats they are not reliable AT ALL.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I know this is a old thread.....but I am going to try these tests. Certainly isn't expensive to have them work even halfway would save from having to do a bloodtest and send it into the univ lab.
So will try. I will have them Tuesday.

I have a doe that was bred. Then a few wks later had a little blood but not much. She is looking and eating like still pregnant. So I am not sure what that was....if she lost babies or what? But I am goign to test her just in case....and watch her too since these tests are sorta iffy in results. They seem to work really well for some people though! I have seen videos and people above too stating they worked for them. So will try.


----------

